# Grizzly Clutch Kit



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Can anyone say how critical the internal clutch springs are on an 09 Grizz. My buddy bought a clutch kit, and is wondering if he would be okay just changing out the secondary springs and the Primary roller weights. He is trying to avoid tampering with the wet clutch.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

the springs in the wet clutch is what gives it the higher stall . they are a bioch to change but may be necessary with larger tires


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

He is running 27 Mud Light XTRs. the kit he bought came with a White secondary spring. I don't know anything about Yamaha's, but that spring looks huge. Does that sound right to you?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i dont know much either . if the kit come with springs then he might should put them in


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah, he spent alot of time with them on the phone and they insisted on the kit.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

who is the kit from?


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

EPI, I think it was the mudder kit. They are insisting that he install the entire kit to return the bike to the stock performance to compensate for what they consider to be over sized tires. Just wasn't sure if it was a sales ploy. If the wet clutch springs only effect the stall, he may hold off on installing them until he sees how the bike performs with only the new secondary and the new weights


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

I think we need some legitimate help here. My buddy's 09 grizz did not perform as expected with is new EPI mudder clutch kit installed. In fact it was almost worse than the stock clutching and stock tires. There is a huge hesitation when you gas it, and I don't mean primary stall. It seems to be poor throttle response. Secondly, he was in a hole at roughly at 1/2 throttle and the tires weren't even spinning. There was no sign of the belt smoking, it was really odd. It seemed to respond decent from a 1/2 throttle punch on the trail, but not in the mud. He is running 27" ML XTR's. That is really not an aggressive mud tire.

At one point the rev limiter kicked in while in low and in a mud hole. I realize that the power band is moved when the clutching is changed, but this was bad. 

If he installed everything correctly, which we will be confirming of the course of a couple of days, I would have to assume that the throttle response delay was increased by requiring more RPM's to initiate the primary while in this stage of the fuel circuit (electronics) (I mean this things dogs out severely and then revs up), and maybe with the heavier secondary he is getting to the high point of the RPM curve to initiate the rev limiter earlier than before.

To simplify, it seems he severely narrowed is power band. Maybe an aftermarket CDI box would help by removing the limiter? Would a PCIII/V remove the delay in delivering fuel and increase throttle response.

I am at a loss. :thinking:


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

was the hole kit put in?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

ON the Yamaha's....IMO The whole kit is the way to go...there not as easy to mess with as a Kawasaki & Suzuki's are. With those tires...I would not mess with it unless he is going to play in the Mud a lot.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. He installed the entire kit last week. The problem was three of the roller weights had shifted and put the primary in a bind which wouldn't allow the belt to return to the outer most part of the secondary sheave. He was basically starting from 3rd gear all weekend. Which explains everything. He reset the weights and all is well. It made a huge difference. The bike is real strong. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Glad he's got it going...


----------



## biggen (Sep 24, 2009)

kinda late but 4 450 kodiak weights and the white secondary spring works good up to 29.5's got 28's and turns them fine got bout 60 dollars in it


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice tip


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry to highjack your thread but what do you think of the 09 700 grizzly Im thinking about getting one


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

He loves it. I think the bike is well built. I like the air box design. I think you could get away without snorkeling it. That is if you don go extremly deep. I found it to be a real strong bike. I would buy one.

Yeah thanks for the Kodiak weight tip. He spoke with EPI and they convinced him to go with the kit.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks


----------

